# Lyft screws drivers



## Sean89052 (Aug 29, 2019)

Lyft reduced the per mile from .64 cents to .44 cents without notifying any drivers of the change. This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft .


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Now if a gazillion other drivers could follow in your footsteps there won't be a Lyft.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

In other news: Grass is green.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ah welcome ?! Leave the lyft app on n let those ping ring. Make the community suffer


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Now if a gazillion other drivers could follow in your footsteps there won't be a Lyft.


Or they will backtrack and say it in the best interest of the community to properly compensate the valued drivers...


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

our market went from 64c to 33c

let that sink in... 33c/mile

which has resulted in my pay screen saying this...

$0.00
No rides this week


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Those rates are unbelievable. How on earth does anyone drive for them.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Uber1111uber said:


> Those rates are unbelievable. How on earth does anyone drive for them.


Express drivers are driving for 19 cents... that is just sad! Desperation at is fullest....lyft knows people are living cashout to cash out


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sean89052 said:


> Lyft reduced the per mile from .64 cents to .44 cents without notifying any drivers of the change. This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft .


When Lyft asks a driver to "agree" to Updated Terms & Agreement or they can't login, watch out.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Express drivers are driving for 19 cents... that is just sad! Desperation at is fullest....lyft knows people are living cashout to cash out


Ridesharing is dog-eat-dog


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Good grief


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

This is criminal..... Basically Lyft asks their partners to operate at a loss. The standard mileage rate is like 54.5 cents / mile....

Who is going to take pings with 33 cents / mile?

OK Uber now you have my respect.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This is criminal..... Basically Lyft asks their partners to operate at a loss. The standard mileage rate is like 54.5 cents / mile....
> 
> Who is going to take pings with 33 cents / mile?
> 
> OK Uber now you have my respect.


Isn't .58?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Isn't .58?


Right. Not sure why 54.5 is always the number in my mind.

58 cents make the situation even worse.

Hope the business of Lyft is going to pummel to a whole new level


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

A lot fulltimers are going to be audit this next year... many will he classify as hobby at this point...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Here is all you need to know about how Lyft operates as a company. $200k a year software engineers and management let this go live on the app.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Here is all you need to know about how Lyft operates as a company. $200k a year software engineers and management let this go live on the app.


They are just giving you free money, as a reward, disguised under fake surge area ..


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Now if a gazillion other drivers could follow in your footsteps there won't be a Lyft.


And Now the Rest of the Story:

"_This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft.......
........UNTIL the next ping!"
..."Screw u Lyft !!!!"_

Good day


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Here is all you need to know about how Lyft operates as a company:





mbd said:


> They are just giving you free money, as a reward, disguised under fake surge area ..


LOL. That's the other thing. There is no way that there was excess Lyft rider demand that would warrant a PPZ over West Hartford CT at 9:30am. No chance. So it was a random $8.45 giveaway. Which I took, naturally.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$0.33/mi?!? Wow. Even at $0.87/mi there are many times where after expenses I'm basically making minimum wage.

It might be better for drivers if the rideshare companies just remove pay altogether. That way you can tell the pax the tips are your only pay and maybe the pax can do a better job than Lyft/Uber at paying the driver.... or not. Pax rating would actually start to matter. Low rated pax would not get picked up if drivers assumed low rating meant no pay.

I had a lady the other day who was frustrated as to why drivers got mad when she made multiple stops all within a couple blocks of the pickup location. She said because of driver anger she would spare me, which was nice. She was like, "I don't get it, they're getting paid to wait so why are they upset." In order to protect my ratings I just let her rant without filling her in.

Yes we get "paid" to wait, but not much. And in the summer heat, that's either idling with the A/C on burning gas or sitting in a greenhouse being cooked alive while we wait.

I've unfortunately found that when I reveal the driver pay, passengers think it sounds really good... but then they also assume all sorts of other things like, Uber owns the car or Uber pays for the gas... I've had so many pax think that.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber1111uber said:


> Those rates are unbelievable. How on earth does anyone drive for them.


The only thing I can think of is desperation, Drivers not doing the math or they think that they can make more by picking up every pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> In other news: Grass is green.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

In the end, it's the drivers fault. If we wisened up and worked together, LyUber would have no choice but to pay us better. Too bad that they have a near unlimited supply of idiots. I plan to be out of rideshare within the next 6-12 months if not sooner. Right now it is convenient for me since I can work this and fix my health issues. Once I have my health under control, I am out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sean89052 said:


> Lyft reduced the per mile from .64 cents to .44 cents without notifying any drivers of the change. This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> LOL. That's the other thing. There is no way that there was excess Lyft rider demand that would warrant a PPZ over West Hartford CT at 9:30am. No chance. So it was a random $8.45 giveaway. Which I took, naturally.


I got couple .... ? first one, near a hotel , it had about 50 drivers in 2 miles radius ?
Another one, empty streets, no congestion , I had to go about 7 minutes ... at least 10 drivers near that pax , about 2 minutes for them
Pickup was tricky , tough to find it , but nevertheless, they had too many drivers near the pax( but it was a third party ping)
I don't chase surge, I go away from it... uncomfortable when pax has to pay extra ... but this one I had no choice ?but to take it..
They are forcing me to take the extra money ? my rights have been violated ?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> $0.33/mi?!? Wow. Even at $0.87/mi there are many times where after expenses I'm basically making minimum wage.
> 
> It might be better for drivers if the rideshare companies just remove pay altogether. That way you can tell the pax the tips are your only pay and maybe the pax can do a better job than Lyft/Uber at paying the driver.... or not. Pax rating would actually start to matter. Low rated pax would not get picked up if drivers assumed low rating meant no pay.
> 
> ...


Pax are truly entitled idiots if they think those things. I've been showing my pay to pax most are shocked. We're in for an uphill battle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Did Lyft not even ask drivers to acknowledge the new rates before they were able to go online or just roll out the rates without any notificiation whatsoever ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

As only having been active on this board for a few months I am in a state of astonishment at how dramatically pay rates vary by locale. My area is at .6825 per mile and .2925 per minute. It is truly a shame to see drivers not getting the proverbial "equal pay" for equal work. These discrepancies make me wonder if this might be an area of negotiation... something U/L might give up .... leveling the playing field ... to forestall the loss of contractor status of drivers. These of course are the kind of conditions that force workers to unionize. The only problem there is that the shells simply move around on the table so that you're bending over for the unions instead of the employer (or getting it from both).

Meet the new boss. Same as the old boss.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Here is all you need to know about how Lyft operates as a company. $200k a year software engineers and management let this go live on the app.


I study software development and if you think $200K is a high number , think again. Tech Lead at Facebook earns $500k a year. 
I saw the light ... It took me 2 accidents while driving for Lyft and Uber though. Wait till you guys get rhit by a 20 year old on a cell phone.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Sean89052 said:


> *Lyft reduced the per mile* from .64 cents to .44 cents *without notifying any drivers of the change*. This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft .


_In other news..._

Bears shit in the woods.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Did Lyft not even ask drivers to acknowledge the new rates before they were able to go online or just roll out the rates without any notificiation whatsoever ?


 no they never ask they just force it on people .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Pax will care about what we get paid when there are no drivers to take them to where they want to go.
So..... they will never care.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> A lot fulltimers are going to be audit this next year... many will he *classify as hobby at this point*...


The sick and old will suffer the worst!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We still have quite a few brain surgeons driving for 30 cents a mile in rdu. We had a football game Saturday, I made 40 bucks an hour for 5 hours on uber with surge, there were idiots just tickled to death they were getting lyft pings nonstop making maybe $20 with no ppz. I spoke to one driver that had no idea what he was making. I have deliberately left my app on and let maybe 400 pings time out over the last 3 weeks but I'm tired of trying to help people who won't help themselves.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

7Miles said:


> I study software development and if you think $200K is a high number , think again. Tech Lead at Facebook earns $500k a year.
> I saw the light ... It took me 2 accidents while driving for Lyft and Uber though. Wait till you guys get rhit by a 20 year old on a cell phone.


Even worse. How does something simple like that make it out to the drivers? Just sloppy


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> $0.33/mi?!? Wow. Even at $0.87/mi there are many times where after expenses I'm basically making minimum wage.
> 
> It might be better for drivers if the rideshare companies just remove pay altogether. That way you can tell the pax the tips are your only pay and maybe the pax can do a better job than Lyft/Uber at paying the driver.... or not. Pax rating would actually start to matter. Low rated pax would not get picked up if drivers assumed low rating meant no pay.
> 
> ...


Time here on Tampa Bay is .0884. That is less than $5.40 an hour and I'm sitting there burning gas to keep the A/C running. We should at least get $2.00 for the first stop,$1.00 for each additional stop and .20 per minute wait time. The wait time would hurry their asses up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

7Miles said:


> I study software development and if you think $200K is a high number , think again. Tech Lead at Facebook earns $500k a year.
> I saw the light ... It took me 2 accidents while driving for Lyft and Uber though. Wait till you guys get rhit by a 20 year old on a cell phone.


Most software development guys are NOT tech lead at Facebook. That's like saying if you're on the high school baseball team you're set to be a millionaire because all the major league guys are.

I doubt Uber software guys make $200K a year. Maybe the lead guy. Plus, they probably also pay absurd rent and other living expenses, CA income tax, etc. One of my coworkers from when I used to work at a factory is now an engineer that lives near Silicon Valley and pays $3500/mo. to rent a studio apartment. $200K a year in Silicon Valley is probably like making $90K in Reno.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Sean89052 said:


> Lyft reduced the per mile from .64 cents to .44 cents without notifying any drivers of the change. This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft .


I find it hard to understand how any driver can drive for these rates, In Australia the lowest rate offered by any rideshare company is Uber in Western Australia at approx. 72.5c per kilometre, equivalent to $1.16 per mile, in the eastern states rates are much higher, including around $1.70 a mile in New South Wales, other rideshare companies such as Didi and Ola offer even higher rates, but we still complain


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This is criminal..... Basically Lyft asks their partners to operate at a loss. The standard mileage rate is like 54.5 cents / mile....
> 
> Who is going to take pings with 33 cents / mile?
> 
> OK Uber now you have my respect.


Correction.....for 2019, the standard mileage rate for business expense write-offs per the IRS are .58 cents per mile. Yes, those Ph.D.'s and Economists who determined this number likely know what they are talking about. So basically, in very simplistic terms, all Lyft drivers driving at 33 cents per mile are PAYING to drive paxoles 25 cents per mile!! Is this criminal? It is if they weren't able to falsely classify drivers as Indepdendent Contractors because if they were employees, which drivers are, then they would have to pay minimum wage, taxes, etc. Meanwhile in the United States, it is becoming increasingly customary for businesses with money and connections to obey any laws they see as not fitting their monetary needs.....something that is very common in the third world.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> In the end, it's the drivers fault. If we wisened up and worked together, LyUber would have no choice but to pay us better. Too bad that they have a near unlimited supply of idiots. I plan to be out of rideshare within the next 6-12 months if not sooner. Right now it is convenient for me since I can work this and fix my health issues. Once I have my health under control, I am out.


fur ball ?










Trafficat said:


> Most software development guys are NOT tech lead at Facebook. That's like saying if you're on the high school baseball team you're set to be a millionaire because all the major league guys are.
> 
> I doubt Uber software guys make $200K a year. Maybe the lead guy. Plus, they probably also pay absurd rent and other living expenses, CA income tax, etc. One of my coworkers from when I used to work at a factory is now an engineer that lives near Silicon Valley and pays $3500/mo. to rent a studio apartment. $200K a year in Silicon Valley is probably like making $90K in Reno.


I pay $2,400 for a crap 400sqft studio on manhattans east side
NYC is a bargain next to SF


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sleepo said:


> I find it hard to understand how any driver can drive for these rates, In Australia the lowest rate offered by any rideshare company is Uber in Western Australia at approx. 72.5c per kilometre, equivalent to $1.16 per mile, in the eastern states rates are much higher, including around $1.70 a mile in New South Wales, other rideshare companies such as Didi and Ola offer even higher rates, but we still complain


the system in the usa is set up to give very little to no protection at all to independent contractors , and for every rate cut , people keep signing up and driving .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> the system in the usa is set up to give very little to no protection at all to independent contractors , and for every rate cut , people keep signing up and driving .


Kalanick and Khosrowshahi have tapped into
a populous that places a
?Premium Value on
"Schedule Flexibility" ✔

Subsequently they don't "Earn" they "Borrow" against their Asset
as long as they have control to decide
When
Where
and
How Long

It's really quite pathetic and sad


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Kalanick and Khosrowshahi have tapped into
> a populous that places a
> ?Premium Value on
> "Schedule Flexibility" ✔
> ...


very pathetic


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Correction.....for 2019, the standard mileage rate for business expense write-offs per the IRS are .58 cents per mile. Yes, those Ph.D.'s and Economists who determined this number likely know what they are talking about. So basically, in very simplistic terms, all Lyft drivers driving at 33 cents per mile are PAYING to drive paxoles 25 cents per mile!! Is this criminal? It is if they weren't able to falsely classify drivers as Indepdendent Contractors because if they were employees, which drivers are, then they would have to pay minimum wage, taxes, etc. Meanwhile in the United States, it is becoming increasingly customary for businesses with money and connections to obey any laws they see as not fitting their monetary needs.....something that is very common in the third world.


The rates for Lyft are criminal but if it costs you 58 cents a mile to operate your vehicle you are doing something very wrong. The IRS rate is for business use average which includes higher end vehicles that are only driven 15 k a year or so. Depreciation or loss of value is going to be much higher per mile than running a Prius 200k miles in 6 years.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sleepo said:


> I find it hard to understand how any driver can drive for these rates, In Australia the lowest rate offered by any rideshare company is Uber in Western Australia at approx. 72.5c per kilometre, equivalent to $1.16 per mile, in the eastern states rates are much higher, including around $1.70 a mile in New South Wales, other rideshare companies such as Didi and Ola offer even higher rates, but we still complain


Is that $1.70 Australian dollars? The current exchange rate for an Australian dollar is 67 US cents.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Is that $1.70 Australian dollars? The current exchange rate for an Australian dollar is 67 US cents.


yes about $1.12 USD


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> In the end, it's the drivers fault. If we wisened up and worked together, LyUber would have no choice but to pay us better. Too bad that they have a near unlimited supply of idiots. I plan to be out of rideshare within the next 6-12 months if not sooner. Right now it is convenient for me since I can work this and fix my health issues. Once I have my health under control, I am out.


I mean if they all move to 30-40 cents a mile I have no choice but to leave. It would pretty much be driving just for gas money which means I won't be able to pay my car payment or rent if I continued.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Today Lyft screwed me out of $10 and 30 minutes of my time. I accept a trip that was about 9 minutes away, but it was a 17 minute trip. Ok, made better by the fact that I had $5.10 PPZ to add to it. I drive there, wait the 5 minutes, call the passenger and speak to her, and she says she doesn't need the trip. I cancel as passenger no show. The app lists it as driver cancel. I get no $5. Immediately after that the same trip request comes in, so I accept it since I am right there. 5 minutes later, I do the 1 ring and hang up, and cancel as passenger no show. Again the app lists it as driver cancel. I get nothing. So I send in a message to support, and they tell me 2 things: one, that I didn't hit "arrived" when I got to the pick up location, and two, I need to be at the pick up location in order to cancel and get paid. Well which is it?? The countdown clock counted down the 5 minutes, the "passenger no show" came up after I called, and I selected the correct reason after that. Now of course support is ignoring me.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I also recently had a PPZ PAX cancel that gave me nada, AND it canceled the PPZ...both of which I viewed as downright larceny, especially since my driving time was WAY beyond the 5 min mark (it should be noted that I have NOT done one single ride since they slashed rates to 33c/mile, but I drove thru a PPZ and accepted the ride anticipating +11.82 on top of the fare, only to have them outright steal the $)

this is a very sleazy company


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

They do this, as they are trying to tell the politicians they'll do better and we really don't need AB5.

Does anyone believe they'll do better if they don't get better regulated? Not saying full employee status is necessarily the way to go but some regulations clearly need to be made.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

If there is one thing consistent about Ride-hail drivers is that their basic arithmetic skills are lacking.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> I also recently had a PPZ PAX cancel that gave me nada, AND it canceled the PPZ...both of which I viewed as downright larceny, especially since my driving time was WAY beyond the 5 min mark (it should be noted that I have NOT done one single ride since they slashed rates to 33c/mile, but I drove thru a PPZ and accepted the ride anticipating +11.82 on top of the fare, only to have them outright steal the $)
> 
> this is a very sleazy company


Yup, I lost the PPZ and the 2 "driver cancels" dinged my acceptance rate below the 90%. They just now are responding to texts i sent at noon, and of course, their "investigation" shows that paying me the cancel fee isn't warranted. And that's why today I did $9 on Lyft and $135 on Uber.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Those rates are unbelievable. How on earth does anyone drive for them.


People who aren't doing it as a career, but as a temporary "side hustle" to pay for their upcoming European vacation can easily justify it.

There are still ways to turn an operating profit at 44 cents per mile, but it requires not accepting every ping Lyft throws you. It also requires some luck in getting pax who are down with the notion of tipping for good service.



Trafficat said:


> I've unfortunately found that when I reveal the driver pay, passengers think it sounds really good... but then they also assume all sorts of other things like, Uber owns the car or Uber pays for the gas... I've had so many pax think that.


Most pax think of the $10 fare they are paying, we get $8 of that.

I tell them it is usually half, or less. They are stunned by that.



Disgusted Driver said:


> The rates for Lyft are criminal but if it costs you 58 cents a mile to operate your vehicle you are doing something very wrong.


Why anybody would drive a brand new car for rideshare is beyond me. Pax don't tip more because you have a newer car. They just expect a set of wheels to move them from Point A to Point B. If it's 2018 or 2008, they couldn't care less. Keep it clean, and most of them won't even wonder about the model year.

The less you are spending to impress your pax, the more are you likely to make per mile.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The rate up here is $0.65/km (or about $1.04/mile) on UberX/LYFT.
I minimize expenses by driving electric --- by overnight charging at low electricity rates, it is about $0.02/mile (and that includes maintenance costs), so dead miles are not too much of an issue, and I'm turning far more profit than say, driving a civic, where fuel+maintenance costs would be about $0.10/mile.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> As only having been active on this board for a few months I am in a state of astonishment at how dramatically pay rates vary by locale. My area is at .6825 per mile and .2925 per minute. It is truly a shame to see drivers not getting the proverbial "equal pay" for equal work. These discrepancies make me wonder if this might be an area of negotiation... something U/L might give up .... leveling the playing field ... to forestall the loss of contractor status of drivers. These of course are the kind of conditions that force workers to unionize. The only problem there is that the shells simply move around on the table so that you're bending over for the unions instead of the employer (or getting it from both).


Asking the drivers to organize an union... this is not going to work.

I bet most drivers only do it PT like me so the most that we can do if the $0.33/mile rate hits our market is simply turn the app off. Strikes and lawsuits have been proposed a million times. The outcome? You can judge it yourself. As a driver myself, I comply with the boycott nationwide earlier in May. What else I can do?

Speaking of lawsuits, I recall certain members have posted a picture of their cheque... less than a $1. Happy endings for both attorneys and Uber but nothing is going to change. This is how business works. There are also some members suggesting getting the politicians involved. Forget it. Most politicians only care how to keep their seats. Who cares about drivers who operate at a loss? NOBODY!



Illini said:


> Pax will care about what we get paid when there are no drivers to take them to where they want to go.
> So..... they will never care.


Believe it or not, I have met some that complain about what they are paying.... You are absolutely right. They will never care.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> The rate up here is $0.65/km (or about $1.04/mile) on UberX/LYFT.
> I minimize expenses by driving electric --- by overnight charging at low electricity rates, it is about $0.02/mile (and that includes maintenance costs), so dead miles are not too much of an issue, and I'm turning far more profit than say, driving a civic, where fuel+maintenance costs would be about $0.10/mile.


You drive TESLA??


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Kalanick and Khosrowshahi have tapped into
> a populous that places a
> ?Premium Value on
> "Schedule Flexibility" ✔
> ...


It is ingenious.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> our market went from 64c to 33c
> 
> let that sink in... 33c/mile
> 
> ...


After getting the new pay structure with "goto money" (pay starts when you hit accept), Lyft changed the rate to 30¢ a mile in Raleigh/Durham. Well I hadn't drove for 2 weeks because the math just doesn't work. But then I get the 23 rides $200 offer. I could use $200 from 23 rides at $3-5 a ride, so why not?

First ride $3. Second ride $5. Third ride - out to Goldsboro for a lousy $26. Used to be $40. Can't get a ride back. Almost threw that stupid Amp out the window.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

soundude said:


> After getting the new pay structure with "goto money" (pay starts when you hit accept), Lyft changed the rate to 30¢ a mile in Raleigh/Durham. Well I hadn't drove for 2 weeks because the math just doesn't work. But then I get the 23 rides $200 offer. I could use $200 from 23 rides at $3-5 a ride, so why not?
> 
> First ride $3. Second ride $5. Third ride - out to Goldsboro for a lousy $26. Used to be $40. Can't get a ride back. Almost threw that stupid Amp out the window.


I used to never be a conspiracy theorist on the dispatch algo...but given how little they care about drivers, it honestly would not surprise me if they found a way to toss in long rides for anyone doing a guarantee...it's truly sad that I think that is possible


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> but given how little they care about drivers,


How little they care about drivers?

Simply not caring about the drivers would be a big step up in how they feel about us.

They hate the drivers and pray for the day they can get rid of human drivers and replace them with robocars.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> How little they care about drivers?
> 
> Simply not caring about the drivers would be a big step up in how they feel about us.
> 
> They hate the drivers and pray for the day they can get rid of human drivers and replace them with robocars.


never seen a companies think so little of their drivers so much


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Did Lyft not even ask drivers to acknowledge the new rates before they were able to go online or just roll out the rates without any notificiation whatsoever ?


Lyft/Uber never ask, They do what they want without asking for drivers feedback. It could be rates, Adding new services or policies, They just throw it out there and drivers have to accept it if they want to stay driving on these platforms.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Lyft/Uber never ask, They do what they want without asking for drivers feedback. It could be rates, Adding new services or policies, They just throw it out there and drivers have to accept it if they want to stay driving on these platforms.


i hate extortion and forced terms , and anyone who says if you don't like it just quit well go to hell


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> I used to never be a conspiracy theorist on the dispatch algo...but given how little they care about drivers, it honestly would not surprise me if they found a way to toss in long rides for anyone doing a guarantee...it's truly sad that I think that is possible


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some market in Florida had 2017 or newer vehicle requirement, new signups and if you add another vehicle ... rental vehicles all 2017 or better ? coincidence?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

mbd said:


> Some market in Florida had 2017 or newer vehicle requirement, new signups and if you add another vehicle ... rental vehicles all 2017 or better ? coincidence?


Not at all they have it all planned out I'm sure.


----------



## Harmtheise (Jun 17, 2019)

Guys we have the power to bring Uber and Lyft to their knees were drivers but with every state have got to band together at the same time hit him where the pocketbook hurts


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Harmtheise said:


> Guys we have the power to bring Uber and Lyft to their knees were drivers but with every state have got to band together at the same time hit him where the pocketbook hurts


 Will never happen , but I do look forward to people chipping away at them little by little state by state .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> How little they care about drivers?
> 
> Simply not caring about the drivers would be a big step up in how they feel about us.
> 
> They hate the drivers and pray for the day they can get rid of human drivers and replace them with robocars.


I've said it be4
Uber doesn't care if drivers Live or Die.

Yet many continue to chauffeur Uber's clients for pennies. Amazing



Harmtheise said:


> Guys we have the power to bring Uber and Lyft to their knees were drivers but with every state have got to band together at the same time hit him where the pocketbook hurts


Nope.
Also this UP.net represents a tiny percent of total Uber USA drivers (many of which don't even Driver any longer) 
If everyone here stopped driving no one would notice
except your bartender and landlords


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Right. Not sure why 54.5 is always the number in my mind.
> 
> 58 cents make the situation even worse.
> 
> Hope the business of Lyft is going to pummel to a whole new level


2018 was 54.5


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I put "Lyft Screws Drivers" through Google Translate just now.

It came back as "Water Is Wet."


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

I sent a message to Lyft support over getting less than minimum wage for a Hollywood Bowl pickup in a heavily impacted area ($6 for about an hour of driving in heavy traffic). Bizarre that it was not under Prime Time conditions. The passengers for this shared ride really got a sweet deal, while I (and many other drivers) got screwed. Lyft responded by calling me by someone else's name and saying the pay was correct as per "the ride region’s rate card." I think drivers should just avoid pickups in these kinds of areas from now on. Absolutely not worth it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Lyft screws drivers"*

Again?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> *"Lyft screws drivers"*
> 
> Again?


always , because we're valued partners and that's what you do to valued partners


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lyft tried to screw me one Sunday night about 2.5 years ago when you could drive for no commission if you did x number of trips...I was doing it every week...and getting bonuses up to $170.

I go to bed about 9pm...ar and cr both sufficient...bonus was about $140, approximately. It was probably about a 85 ride week. The week ends at 5am next morning...I was thinking about something that made me want to look at the nice pay and bonus I would be getting.

I open Lyft app and was checking all pertinent data...lo and behold my ar had sunk from 91% to 88%...2% too low. I had verified all was well within 2 hours prior. I got riled immediately...wth?

Fortunately, this was in Las Vegas. I got dressed, went out and did 5 rides to get a.r. back to 91% with about an hour to spare. I took a screenshot for proof.

I did get paid properly. Many months later after reading UP alot, I figured out how they did it. They turned on the app and sent silent requests to lower my a.r. Unbelievable.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Shyeah Right said:


> I sent a message to Lyft support over getting less than minimum wage for a Hollywood Bowl pickup in a heavily impacted area ($6 for about an hour of driving in heavy traffic). Bizarre that it was not under Prime Time conditions. The passengers for this shared ride really got a sweet deal, while I (and many other drivers) got screwed. Lyft responded by calling me by someone else's name and saying the pay was correct as per "the ride region's rate card." I think drivers should just avoid pickups in these kinds of areas from now on. Absolutely not worth it.


regardless of your name you should stop driving for Lyft. Emailing them reminding them that they are screwing you will accomplish nothing.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> regardless of your name you should stop driving for Lyft. Emailing them reminding them that they are screwing you will accomplish nothing.


I quit driving about a year ago, after I got an offer for a government job. Best decision ever made. No more worrying about rates going from 4.9 to 4.6 just because PAX wants to get a free ride from U or L. Tips were very scarce.

I agree with people who are saying driving still makes sense for people who need some extra cash for a vacation trip to Europe, but doing this to pay bills? its extreme slavery for pennies. I quit and just use it as a rider every once in a while. Its not what it used to be. So I can say based on experience, quitting is the only solution because no matter how much we complain U or L will only look after their and their shareholders best interest. We cannot change them, we can only change us and the only thing we can change is quit.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

PVP said:


> I agree with people who are saying driving still makes sense for people who need some extra cash for a vacation trip to Europe, but doing this to pay bills? its extreme slavery for pennies.


THIS^^^^^^

Anybody who keeps driving for Uber/Lyft as their only source of income is the sole proprietor of their own torture dungeon. This IS NOT a full-time gig, and will NEVER BE a sustainable career path.

Uber and Lyft may have tried to sell it that way, but smart people can see through the smokescreen instantly. Dumb people are otherwise unemployable, lack realistic options, and will keep pretending this gig will become sustainable if they just cry loud enough.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Express drivers are driving for 19 cents... that is just sad! Desperation at is fullest....lyft knows people are living cashout to cash out


and that's before their rental costs, gas, etc, right? I can't even try to imagine how little they would make under those crazy terms. I keep hitting a mental block due to shock that something so ridiculous is happening in 2019. Can someone do the math for me?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> and that's before their rental costs, gas, etc, right? I can't even try to imagine how little they would make under those crazy terms. I keep hitting a mental block due to shock that something so ridiculous is happening in 2019. Can someone do the math for me?


I kind of find it disappointing that companies feed off this desperation and they use it to their advantage


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> I kind of find it disappointing that companies feed off this desperation and they use it to their advantage


They have undiagnosed personality disorders. They get high off exploiting others because of their own dissatisfaction with themselves. They think others owe them something or deserve to suffer for some reason. Sadly this error of judgement is only going to cause them pain when they realize they are their own problem. Not only that, they'll find themselves having to answer to the universe for why they sent out so much negativity to others without instigation. They will find themselves at a complete loss of words because there is no excuse for this wickedness.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Most software development guys are NOT tech lead at Facebook. That's like saying if you're on the high school baseball team you're set to be a millionaire because all the major league guys are.
> 
> I doubt Uber software guys make $200K a year. Maybe the lead guy. Plus, they probably also pay absurd rent and other living expenses, CA income tax, etc. One of my coworkers from when I used to work at a factory is now an engineer that lives near Silicon Valley and pays $3500/mo. to rent a studio apartment. $200K a year in Silicon Valley is probably like making $90K in Reno.


Exactly! 67 cents a mile on 4.20$ gas and 2,000$ studio!
I could have the same lifestyle in Texas or Arizona or Reno with half the mileage rate of my .67$ in California.



Nats121 said:


> Is that $1.70 Australian dollars? The current exchange rate for an Australian dollar is 67 US cents.


Ohh Snap! Australian vacation is possible now. AD used to be worth more than the USD. 
Going to the outback mate!


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Here is all you need to know about how Lyft operates as a company. $200k a year software engineers and management let this go live on the app.


"Engineers." More like interns without mentors. No night mode, GPS rarely re-routes & just keeps showing the original route, on iPhone it'll just stop working while minimized, messes up the audio on CarPlay, the UI is the opposite of intuitive, it's pink for Christ sake, allows requests from 20 miles away, makes you take a survey when you pick someone up and it thinks you're more than 10 feet from the rider... It's junk.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

mbd said:


> Some market in Florida had 2017 or newer vehicle requirement, new signups and if you add another vehicle ... rental vehicles all 2017 or better ? coincidence?


I heard this from another driver in my area (Tampa). My car was down and I had to go to the doctor and work. I took an Uber and then I took a Lyft.

The Uber driver was very friendly, from the UK driving a nice, clean late-model Sonata. We got into a conversation, since we're both drivers and he said he couldn't get on the Lyft platform because his car was a 2016 and they needed 2017 or newer. I found that surprising because I drive a 2015 and I guess I got grandfathered in. Also, Lyft is DESPERATE in my area.

I ended up taking a Lyft over to my work. It was some smelly dude in a disgustingly kept Honda Pilot, no conversation. I figured it was typical of all my stereotypes.

As a driver on both platforms here's my impression:

-Lyft is DESPERATE in Tampa. Based on my last 60 rides (not including October...link), they charge passengers average $1.91/mi. Uber charges about $2.10/mi average.

-Even at a cheaper rate, I get Uber pings about 4.85x as often as I get a Lyft ping, and even with so few passengers, my average customer is about 50% further away, which tells me that Uber is gaining more ground, probably from frustrated Lyft customers waiting for a driver. I deny Lyft rides like crazy, mostly because they're too far for me to make a profit.

-Lyft-Only drivers in my area are the absolute worst people in existence. If you drive for both, I'll assume you're smart enough to juggle both platforms simultaneously on your phone, and you're probably awesome, but if you *only *have a Lyft sticker, you are scum. On or off the job, I've almost been in wrecks with Lyft drivers who can't figure out where they're going. As a passenger/traveler, I have no good Lyft stories. From women driving and screaming on the phone, to smelly Russian dudes in messy rustbuckets, to a woman who backed up on the interstate. As a driver, myself, I don't like giving other drivers low ratings, but I felt it was my duty to give these drivers 1-star because they should not be transporting human life.

-I've never had a bad Uber driver. I've never been in a dirty Uber vehicle. I use Lyft every so often because I want a cheaper fare, but in all honesty, subconsciously, I forget that not all Lyft drivers are dual-platform drivers, like me.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Sean89052 said:


> Lyft reduced the per mile from .64 cents to .44 cents without notifying any drivers of the change. This must stop! I will no longer drive for Lyft .


And no more surge pay for drivers in my area


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mbd said:


> Some market in Florida had 2017 or newer vehicle requirement, new signups and if you add another vehicle ... rental vehicles all 2017 or better ? coincidence?


In addition if your primary vehicle gets wrecked (say due to an accident) then you have to get a 2017 vehicle or newer vehicle or else you are done even if you were previously grandfathered in. So even if you are grandfathered in right now tomorrow some moron could run into you and total your car ending your days of doing Lyft in Florida. Considering Lyft is dropping pay to as low as 30 cents a mile and removed the fare breakdown so drivers cannot see what the passenger pays, I feel it would be stupid to buy a 2017 vehicle just to do Lyft.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Considering Lyft is dropping pay to as low as 30 cents a mile and removed the fare breakdown so drivers cannot see what the passenger pays, I feel it would be stupid to buy a 2017 vehicle just to do Lyft.


I honestly wonder... would most pax prefer a competent driver in a depreciated PoS or a slob making less than $0.30/mi in a brand new rental who doesn't give a flying crap nor have a clue or any shred of professionalism or self-respect? Not trying to be funny. I'm genuinely curious. Sure, people love cheap rides but where is the tipping point where safety or customer service trumps price? I just don't know.

Does Lyft think the new car requirements help the overall image or something? It would be like replacing all the valets at a hotel with monkeys but dressing them up in shiny new suit jackets and caps. They may not know wtf they are doing but boy, do they look fancy doing it!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Most markets are over saturated with drivers, so Lyft requiring newer vehicles for new drivers most likely does not reduce the over saturation enough to make a difference. This gives Lyft a better image of having newer vehicles on the road and could help draw more riders to their platform.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Most markets are over saturated with drivers, so Lyft requiring newer vehicles for new drivers most likely does not reduce the over saturation enough to make a difference. This gives Lyft a better image of having newer vehicles on the road and could help draw more riders to their platform.


I wouldn't be so sure that over-saturation is an issue for any platform (except in really big cities that are trying to cut down on rideshare congestion). "MOST" markets would indicate suburban and partially-rural areas.

In my neck of the woods, Lyft is failing because there aren't enough drivers. I drive for both, I get about 5 Uber pings for every 1 Lyft ping, and growing. In fact, I haven't had a Lyft pax in several days, now. Add to the fact, those pings are much further apart than Uber pings because there is no driver closer to that person. I deny a LOT of Lyft riders because they're just darn too far. My acceptance rate, last week was about 13%, I'm not even sure why they keep me, except they're probably desperate for a driver with a solid 5.00-star rating and over 1000 Lifetime rides under his belt.

Lyft's biggest issue is that they can't attract, let alone keep riders using their service with wait times of 15-25 minutes. Uber might be a few more $'s, but there's always a driver 5-7 minutes away.

I haven't quit Lyft, since it still is worth _some_ money in my pocket, but here are 3 things I learned IMMEDIATELY after starting Lyft, back in 2016, still EVEN MORE true, today:

1. Where I live, Lyft does not provide a remotely suitable income. Uber, sure, and Uber/Lyft, you can stay busy enough to live. But Lyft is dead. Full time, you'll be lucky to get 30 rides a week....and they'll probably be 15 minutes away.....and they'll probably cancel on minute 4.

2. I've basically accepted that Lyft is the driving app that doesn't want drivers to drive. They are quick to kick you offline if you don't accept enough requests. DF used to spit drivers offline after just 15min. It's up to 30min but down from 6 to 2 uses per day. I'm on Uber 2X as much, simply because I burnt through all of my Lyft DF time. Lyft's FULL SSN verification is creepy enough that it's deterred me from even going online.

3. Lyft's incentive program has only lowered the quality of their platform. Forget about the surge pricing and "guaranteed" pay, which barely exist because there aren't enough pax using the platform. The free-ride vouchers basically turned Lyft into a short-use bus service for only the most filthy grifters in town. I think a lot of drivers quit after having to pedal around drunk trailer and hood trash from their home to the bus stop.

Lyft NEEDS saturation to survive, and the problem is mainly on the driver-end of the platform. "Newer" cars have not improved quality. I, too, use ride-sharing to get around, especially when I travel or go to the airport. I use both platforms, mostly because I'm constantly curious. Doesn't matter if the car is a 2017 or newer, I can expect a driver who doesn't wear deodorant, cigarette ashes, kids toys, and McDonald's bags littering every square inch of the car.

I don't know if I'm just lucky, but I've never had a good Lyft ride and almost always had a good Uber ride. I hesitate to give a fellow driver less than 5 stars, it's an unspoken code between drivers, I tip and I rate high, because I can relate. That said, I've 1-starred a LOT of Lyft drivers, simply because they REALLY should not be driving human life around, they should't have a driver's license, themselves, and their cars should be confiscated by health officials.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Jsaxophone said:


> I wouldn't be so sure that over-saturation is an issue for any platform (except in really big cities that are trying to cut down on rideshare congestion). "MOST" markets would indicate suburban and partially-rural areas.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, Lyft is failing because there aren't enough drivers. I drive for both, I get about 5 Uber pings for every 1 Lyft ping, and growing. In fact, I haven't had a Lyft pax in several days, now. Add to the fact, those pings are much further apart than Uber pings because there is no driver closer to that person. I deny a LOT of Lyft riders because they're just darn too far. My acceptance rate, last week was about 13%, I'm not even sure why they keep me, except they're probably desperate for a driver with a solid 5.00-star rating and over 1000 Lifetime rides under his belt.
> 
> ...


 I signed up for Lyft and was approved but never took a ping. Uber lets me choose what mode I drive in. I'm Uber Eats,X.XL and new Uber Pets. I can drive one or all. Lyft signed me up for X, Shared and XL. I'm either all on, or all off. I like to be able to choose. I'm damn sure not going to do Shared rides. They might have more drivers if they were a little more flexible.


----------

